# Canon EOS, which one?



## Mitica100 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok folks, just need some ideas from y'all that read this.

I have a Canon 5D, the original one and would like to add another body with which I will do some Milky Way photography. I already have two lenses, the Tamron 17-35mm 2.8 and the Rokinon 14mm 2.8 to play with. 

What are your preferences and why?

Thanks in advance.
D


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 23, 2017)

Since your full frame.  17mm or 14mm will be best.  Will give you the longest shutter time before you start to notice star trails.  If your Roki is a good copy.  The 14mm would be best.  The 500 rule suggest up to 35 seconds for shutter for the Roki, with 29 sec for the Tamron at 17.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah, I already used the Tamron 17mm at 2.8 and approx. 29 seconds exposure, results were ok. I've been reading that the Canon 5D (original, 12.8 Mp) isn't among the best for star photography and I was actually wondering what other full frame options do I have. A mark iii or a 7D?


----------



## jaomul (Nov 24, 2017)

A 5d 3 will be much better than a 7d for this due the noise ability and how much better it will work with your existing lenses, think of it as your own 5d with loads more resolution and loads less noise


----------



## jaomul (Nov 24, 2017)

However, a 6d which is available cheapish now would also be excellent


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2017)

Canon 5D Mark III or 6D. Why? 5D-III has great ergonomics, good sensor, fine AF system, nice handling, affordable price. The 6D has a simpler AF system, less-sexy yet still nice ergonomics, good, fairly modern sensor. I still have my 5D original, and while it's got a good sensor, the AF system's pretty 'simplified', whereas the 5D-III really has been upgraded to a much higher-level camera body than either the 5D or the 5D Mark-II, both of which were sort of ELAN-based...the 5D-Mark III is definitely a step above the Elan-type body and chassis that the first two 5D variants were based on.

I compared and shot the 5D Mark III against the Nikon D4 and the Canon 1D Mark III...the EOS 5D Mark III is one sexy beast of a camera! I was very impressed with it versus the Nikon D4...I shot about 150 files with each one day, same place...the Canon is a nice imager.

I've not compared the DxO Mark scores in a long time on 5D-III vs 6D...but I suspect the 6D's sensor __might__ be the better one for longer, night-time exposures. Still...overall, I think the 5D-III would be the Canon I'd want if I were to upgrade in Canon bodies from my 5D classic. A friend I've known for a few decades has the 6D...I've handled it, and shot a few frames with it, and while it is nice enough, it's sort of an 'economy' type body, similar to the way say the D610 is to the D810 in Nikon...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 24, 2017)

Mitica100 said:


> Yeah, I already used the Tamron 17mm at 2.8 and approx. 29 seconds exposure, results were ok. I've been reading that the Canon 5D (original, 12.8 Mp) isn't among the best for star photography and I was actually wondering what other full frame options do I have. A mark iii or a 7D?



Sorry, missed the body part of your post.

Is there any chance of a 5D mk iv??  The sensor / performance is a good deal better than the mkiii.  Even though higher megapixel count.

The mk iii would be a step up for ISO and Noise performance.  The mk iv also has a large dynamic range increase, even more ISO performance over the mk iii, and some additional noise performance over the mk iii.  4 years in additional design time definately helped the mk iv.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I lean now towards the iii or iv, if some more $$ comes my way X-mas time. Hope y'all had a wonderful Thanksgiving. 
D


----------



## kalgra (Nov 24, 2017)

I used to use the 6D for milkyway and it is excellent for that! The 6D will out perform the mkiii in low light but as others have mentioned has fewer bells and whistles, AF, etc. If the second body will be primarily used for night shooting I'd hands down go with a 6D over mkiii. However you mentioned mkiv as well which of course is better than both 6D or mkiii in all respects. Mkiv is $$$$ but you can get a used 6D in like new condition right now for under $1000.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 24, 2017)

If you get a 5div I'd think you'd have one of the best all rounder cameras around. Enough pixels, FPS and performance to make it a great camera


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mitica100 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I lean now towards the iii or iv, if some more $$ comes my way X-mas time. Hope y'all had a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> D



also look at refurbished -- cheaper but includes the standard one year warranty
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## lance70 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm waiting for the 5D MkVII to come out


----------

